# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  روش های اتوماتیک تست نرم افزار

## amj1369

سلام خدمت دوستان

لطف کنید برام از منابع خوب تست اتوماتیک نرم افزار و همچنین ابزارهایی که در روش تست اتوماتیک استفاده میشه رو بفرمائید.


ممنون

----------


## farhad26

* Describe people in English*

----------


## farhad26

future perfect continuous

----------

